# Facts about you



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Along the same lines as the thread on Dog Chat, tell us some facts about YOU that others might not know.

I'll start..

* I like odd numbers and hate even numbers.
* I have a cows lick, but not at the front like normal people. It's at the back lefthand side of my head.
* The word "schedule" makes me feel physically sick unless it's pronounced "skedule" the way the US says it.
* I'm afraid of the dark and can only sleep with the TV on.
* I have been a birthing partner for both a natural birth and a c-section.

Your turn


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Nettles said:


> Along the same lines as the thread on Dog Chat, tell us some facts about YOU that others might not know.
> 
> I'll start..
> 
> ...


I think weird stuff when I'm still awake at this time. I was trying to envisage how you ate /licked your cow lick and why?.. To me, having a cows lick is having a 14.5kg tub of fortified molasses!

I like things on my plate a certain way: meat top left carbs top right, veg centre bottom!


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Catharinem said:


> I think weird stuff when I'm still awake at this time. I was trying to envisage how you ate /licked your cow lick and why?.. To me, having a cows lick is having a 14.5kg tub of fortified molasses!
> 
> I like things on my plate a certain way: meat top left carbs top right, veg centre bottom!


I keep my other cows lick in the cupboard as I can't eat all 14.5kgs at once 
I like "order" on my plate too. Are you one of those people that eats all of one thing before moving on to the next? I'm a "little bit of everything on my fork" type girl.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I have two cowlicks. I love them. One makes a a bit of my bangs stick up. Always has ( hated it when I was a teenager of course) And the other gives me a Dennis the Menace look. 

I love my life.

I have a debilitating intolerance to noise.

I just ate four of those little McDonald's sundaes for my supper. Two caramel and two fudge. I have a serious injury, a very bad cat bite on my middle left finger, and I always crave ice cream when I have a painful boo boo. One painful enough to require pain meds.

Normally I would stop at the store and get a couple of pints of Hagen Dazs but by the end of the working day I was just really hurting and didn't have the energy so I treated myself not only to ice cream, but to drive-thru!

I work very hard at eating a good healthy diet so I can function properly at work and do things I like to do such as hike and climb mountains. But I am a closet eater and binge on sweets every three or four or five weeks.

That is enough sharing tonight. Haha! : )

Oh yeah, one more thing, I hate the smileys in this forum now so won't use them.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm a Welsh speaker but I'm very rusty. I went to a Welsh medium school and hated it there so the language is somewhat tainted to me

I am asocial but I like people

I'm a townie born and bred but I feel I belong in the country. Sometimes I think it's inherited memory or something 

I'm a night owl which is why I'm doing this now!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I also hate odd numbers.. things such as television volume have to be an even number.

I love wearing colourful leggings! You'll often find me in red tartan, blue tartan, polka dots etc.

I currently have 13 piercings and 3 tattoos. I want about another 7 piercings and goodness knows how many tattoos 

I am ocd with somethings and have to clean areas again even though its still clean.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2016)

I was a huge baby - I looked like I was 3 months old when I was born. Somewhere along the way it sorted itself out and I've been very average in size since I was a preschooler.

I get vertigo after long plane flights.

I've never broken a bone.

One day I'm going to write a picture book.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Not another nosey Parker thread.

Ah well, here goes.

Five controversial facts about little old me.

1. 2003. I was arrested by armed Police at Heathrow airport under suspicion of terrorism.

2. The most money I ever lost in one card game played during the hour's dinner break at work was £375.00:Facepalm

3. My earliest driving offence was committed at the tender age of 9.

4. During a prolonged period of unemployment I took up Street fighting for cash

(I still owe £35, 572 and 32 pence) 

5. My greatest fear in this life is Death itself. The inescapable and terrifying truth that one day I am eventually going to die has followed me around and tormented me since my early childhood.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Zaros said:


> Not another nosey Parker thread.
> 
> Ah well, here goes.
> 
> ...


Not nosey.. I'm just keeping a log and picking the best PF member to impersonate in real life.. Hoping to find one with loadsa money :Greedy
You already owe more than me, so you're out :Stop


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Nettles said:


> Not nosey.. I'm just keeping a log and picking the best PF member to impersonate in real life.. Hoping to find one with loadsa money :Greedy
> You already owe more than me, so you're out :Stop


Ha! Certain folks have already tried to impersonate me in real life as well as on this forum. They failed quite miserably of course.:Hilarious

But then what were they to expect.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Zaros said:


> Ha! Certain folks have already tried to impersonate me in real life as well as on this forum. They failed quite miserably of course.:Hilarious
> 
> But then what were they to expect.


Failed.. or gave up because of your shady past? :Cigar


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Nettles said:


> Failed.. or gave up because of your shady past? :Cigar


You don't think it's at all colourful then


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Zaros said:


> You don't think it's at all colourful then


Colourful like a sparkly unicorn turd.. in the shade :Wacky


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Hmm, you like odd numbers @Nettles you heathen 

I prefer even numbers & have a fascination with the number 4. The exception is 13, my birth date.

Something people won't know about me.....

.....I like ABBA


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Hmm, you like odd numbers @Nettles you heathen
> 
> I prefer even numbers & have a fascination with the number 4. The exception is 13, my birth date.
> 
> ...


Urgh even numbers try too hard to be perfect all the time. Odd numbers just don't care :Yawn


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Nettles said:


> Colourful like a sparkly unicorn turd.. in the shade :Wacky


Not really one to burst bubbles.....but......

There are no such things as Unicorns. They're simply a figment of people's imaginations driven by fairytales. Like Martians, the Chupacabra and honest politicians.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Zaros said:


> Not really one to burst bubbles.....but......
> 
> There are no such things as Unicorns. *They're simply a figment of people's imaginations driven by fairytales. Like Martians, the Chupacabra and honest politicians*.


No, I won't have you casting spurious assumptions like that!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
The Chupacabra is _real_, I tell you!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> No, I won't have you casting spurious assumptions like that!
> .
> .
> .
> ...


And you madam, have been listening to too many late night 'Goat' stories


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I have to have the TV or radio on an even number or a number ending in 5 - multiples of 2 and/or 5 make sense to me.

I hate noise for noise sake

I rarely listen to music - but love live music, going to concerts.

People for some reason think I'm really nice when actually I'm pretty lazy and selfish - I just seem to get away with it 

I've spent time with gangsters and they are indebted to my family so if I were ever to need something "sorted" I could get it done no questions asked - so you all be careful what you say to me 

Spent a short time in my youth travelling to London, drinking free champagne all night and travelling back straight to work in the morning.

I hate tea and coffee - I drink copious amounts of orange squash

@Nettles I'm jealous of you being a birthing partner - I was due to be my friends, went to all the classes, but she was rushed into an emergency cesarean so only her Hubby was allowed in.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Catharinem said:


> I think weird stuff when I'm still awake at this time. I was trying to envisage how you ate /licked your cow lick and why?.. To me, having a cows lick is having a 14.5kg tub of fortified molasses!!


Haha - that's what I thought too!

As for me .... I have OCD so have quite a lot of 'oddities' (most of which are probably kept to myself or you'll all think I'm bonkers ....)


Numbers - always even - absolutely never, ever odd .... (and yes I do check things - and always 4 times!)

I have 6 tattoos

I've lived from the very south of the UK (Brighton) to the very north (Inverness) - and several places in between the 2
I love camping!

My dream - to live in a field in the middle of nowhere so I never have to see anyone else!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I am left handed

I can read Hieroglyphs (Middle Egyptian)

I have a Higher Diploma in Egyptology and Hieroglyphs

I can't swim

Both my little fingers are crooked from birth


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I've had a stroke and a small stoke.
I drive  a mobile scooter.
I'm have dyslexia.
I can't resist hot buttered toast and could eat it all day.
I'm not the tidiest person in the world.
I'd love to live in the South of France.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I dislike even numbers, they are to happy and just wrong, odd numbers are good, I love 3's and 7's

I alway have nail varnish on and have since around 1996 when I stopped chewing my finger nails, I hate my nails naked it makes me feel squicky looking and feeling them.

My ears and shoulders don't match, I have a muscle missing from my back so my shoulder drops and the shoulder blade sticks out slightly (my secondary school PE teacher thought I had dislocated and tried to 'put it back in' ) and I have one lobed ear lobe and one that isn't.


----------



## quagga (Jun 11, 2014)

I like even numbers and multiples of five

I'm one of those annoying high achievers that remains convinced that there must be some kind of mistake - I found out yesterday that I got 83 in my dissertation but of course it's a fluke/just because I worked hard, I'm thick really 

I can't cope without some kind of dependent - I LOVE looking after people and animals. I think I was born with maternal instincts and definitely want children, whether I'll carry them or adopt I don't know (see below)

I'm passionate about politics and most people know me as a socialist although I'm not the kind of person to force people to talk politics, I keep quiet about it unless asked (or offended!!)

I'm a pretty quiet, unobtrusive person......... until you give me alcohol

I'm gay, but actually prefer to identify as queer because I like the fluidity it allows me. This amazes people because I'm blonde and feminine presenting  but I'm still semi-closeted, mostly because I don't like to be the centre of attention or cause a fuss... I don't mind people knowing, but I don't want to have to tell them!!!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

quagga said:


> I like even numbers and multiples of five
> 
> I'm one of those annoying high achievers that remains convinced that there must be some kind of mistake - I found out yesterday that I got 83 in my dissertation but of course it's a fluke/just because I worked hard, I'm thick really
> 
> ...


Another lover of 2 and 5 
Well done on your dissertation - it takes a certain type of person to achieve academic success you should be proud of yourself.
And I've never understood the expectation that anyone who does not classify themselves as heterosexual should announce their sexuality - no one expects me to announce I am "Straight".
(edited ; I just read this back and not sure it has come across as I intended - I simply don't understand our world's fascination with other people's sexuality, It only matters if I want to start a relationship with someone  )


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

quagga said:


> I like even numbers and multiples of five
> 
> I'm one of those annoying high achievers that remains convinced that there must be some kind of mistake - *I found out yesterday that I got 83 in my dissertation but of course it's a fluke/just because I worked hard, I'm thick really*
> 
> ...


Well done!

I got a mark in the 50s for mine, which is an achievement in itself as there was a lot of statistical analysis involved, much of which I used the wrong test on, my maths is very weak & I never progressed beyond a 'U' in my GCSE!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I have no idea what a cow lick is :Shy but I'm sure its very nice.

I'm the worst nightmare of anyone who likes order - I open packets upside down, I wear one sock inside out, I sometimes stack tins in the cupboards upside down and squeeze the toothpaste from the middle, not on purpose it just doesn't occur to me to care or I don't notice but it drives my poor OH nuts.

I have webbed toes (the middle two) on each foot and no that doesn't make me a good swimmer.

My thumbs don't match.

I've never put petrol in the car and have no idea how to :Shamefullyembarrased

I've never been to Starbucks or Costa Coffee or KFC or Primark or Ikea and have no desire to.

My family think I'm weird so I guess I must be :Android

ETA I am a member of the Richard III Society and quite obsessed with the War of the Roses and the Tudors.


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















Animallover26 said:


> I am left handed
> 
> I can read Hieroglyphs (Middle Egyptian)
> 
> ...


That's so weird! Both my little fingers are crooked from birth Too!


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

Here are a few facts about me

1. I HATE my personal space being invaded. Like in ques...... If people stand to close to me I will edge forward.... It literally makes the hair on the back of my neck stand up
2. I met my USA husband online and we are now married!
3. I have a honours degree in adult nursing
4. I worry far too much about what people might think
5. We rescued a puppy at 2 months old.


----------



## quagga (Jun 11, 2014)

Fleur said:


> And I've never understood the expectation that anyone who does not classify themselves as heterosexual should announce their sexuality - no one expects me to announce I am "Straight".


Thank you - I am lucky in that I have always just been able to 'do' school/uni etc

Yes I know what you mean - it's frustrating that 'coming out' is still a thing and that it is assumed that you are heterosexual unless you partake in the ritual! I've only had one relationship with a man (I was about 15) and no interest in any men since so it's bizarre that someone would think I was straight ! I am 90% sure my mum already knows, despite the fact I haven't formally come out to her, which is nice. Part of the reason I prefer the term queer is that it's less of a rigid label.



simplysardonic said:


> Well done!
> 
> I got a mark in the 50s for mine, which is an achievement in itself as there was a lot of statistical analysis involved, much of which I used the wrong test on, my maths is very weak & I never progressed beyond a 'U' in my GCSE!


Thank you! I am rubbish at maths and statistics too so I played to my strengths and did lots of literature analysis and observation in mine. I'm very proud of it actually


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

Also....
I spent, in total, 6 years trying to get a degree. I have a diploma of higher education.
I like to volunteer in the communication and interaction centre of a school, I love the kids there (but the mainstream ones in the rest of the school sometimes overwhelm me)
I have to put my hands over my ears when police sirens or ambulance sirens go past me and sometimes scream because it hurts my ears.
I used to self harm and my left arm is covered in white scars.
I love musicals  
I love harry potter and sherlock holmes
My dream is to live in a bungalow, with a big garden, 3 or 4 dogs, a trampoline, a big swing, and somewhere very quiet and peaceful. Oh and with a car!
I sleep with 6 or 7 cuddly toys (AND a cuddly dog!)


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

My favourite number is 5 ( maybe that is how I ended up with 5 dogs? ) 

My favourite colours are Purple and Teal

I used to have a lot of piercings however took most of them out. I now only wear 1 pair of small 21 carat white gold hoop ear rings my Mam bought me for my 21st birthday.

I very rarely drink alcohol, normally only on new years eve and Halloween if we go out. I used to drink a hell of a lot however I met my husband who has never been a drinker (even as a teen!)

I am my mothers double and have even been stopped in the street by strangers to ask me whether I'm my mothers daughter 

I planned on never getting married, and it will be the 4th wedding anniversary this August and our 6th anniversary of dating has just passed.

I'd love to emigrate to the USA , my husband wants to live in Colorado I want to live in Alaska

I've never wanted children, and still don't at 28 years old.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I have no idea what a cow lick is :Shy but I'm sure its very nice.
> 
> I'm the worst nightmare of anyone who likes order - I open packets upside down, I wear one sock inside out, I sometimes stack tins in the cupboards upside down and squeeze the toothpaste from the middle, not on purpose it just doesn't occur to me to care or I don't notice but it drives my poor OH nuts.


I can cope with the toothpaste and upside down tins, but opening things from the bottom is barbaric and odd socks or inside out sock is just a big no no, I have shouted at my husband before for wearing odd socks , but we solved the problem by only buying one type of socks so now all his socks match :Woot


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

MontyMaude said:


> I can cope with the toothpaste and upside down tins, but opening things from the bottom is barbaric and odd socks or inside out sock is just a big no no, I have shouted at my husband before for wearing odd socks , but we solved the problem by only buying one type of socks so now all his socks match :Woot


I only have white short socks so I never wear odd ones but it really doesn't bother me if one is inside out. I have been known to put my sweatshirt on back to front and not notice until my OH gets the giggles. I don't really take much notice of what I wear as long as I'm comfortable.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Another fact about me: I really enjoy Star trek Voyager and Star Trek The Next Generation.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Fleur said:


> I have to have the TV or radio on an even number or a number ending in 5 - multiples of 2 and/or 5 make sense to me.
> 
> I hate noise for noise sake
> 
> ...


The gangster one really made me chuckle.. and pee my pants a little :Nailbiting
I have no idea why my friend picked me to be her birthing partner tbh. I'm actually the worst person you can imagine. I have a huge phobia of doctors and hospitals and anything associated with them :Nurse
First one was a planned c-section as baby was breach. I didn't sleep for weeks beforehand and suprised I didn't faint on the way down to the operating theatre with her 
Second one she rang me at 4am when her waters broke and I just laughed manically and then hung up the phone on her 
I even cried more than she did when both babas arrived


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Animallover26 said:


> I am left handed
> 
> I can read Hieroglyphs (Middle Egyptian)
> 
> ...


Wow that sounds fascinating, but I'm sure it was really difficult!


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I have no idea what a cow lick is :Shy but I'm sure its very nice.
> 
> I'm the worst nightmare of anyone who likes order - I open packets upside down, I wear one sock inside out, I sometimes stack tins in the cupboards upside down and squeeze the toothpaste from the middle, not on purpose it just doesn't occur to me to care or I don't notice but it drives my poor OH nuts.
> 
> ...


A cows lick is a patch of hair that doesn't grow in the same direction as the rest of your hair. It can be nice if its in the right place at the front of your head. Not so nice when you have a stupid patch of hair at the side of your head that likes to grow "upwards" :Shifty

My OH creates all the disorder in our house and it drives me insane. I can't eat from a packet that's been opened upside down and feel like hurling a tin of beans at him if he puts them in the cupboard without the picture facing out :Sorry


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Nettles said:


> Wow that sounds fascinating, but I'm sure it was really difficult!


Fascinating, yes. Really difficult, no. 
It was challenging at times, but was surprisingly not as difficult as I thought it might be


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

Animallover26 said:


> Fascinating, yes. Really difficult, no.
> It was challenging at times, but was surprisingly not as difficult as I thought it might be


That's a really cool thing to study! I had a fascination with ancient Egypt when I was younger. Wanted to be an Egyptologist .

I studied Archaeology in university but for reasons I quit 2 years in...  sort of regret that now. Was a good course.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

After I completed the course I was given the opportunity to do the next stage up, which, if I had completed it I would have been a doctor of Egyptology, sadly I didn't have the funds to be able to pay for it.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Animallover26 said:


> Another fact about me: I really enjoy Star trek Voyager and Star Trek The Next Generation.


and Stargate I watch all of these and all the repeats, repeats and the repeats.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Happy Paws said:


> and Stargate I watch all of these and all the repeats, repeats and the repeats.


How could I forget Stargate! Loved that too


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

1. I met my husband on a popular dating website. We were both there to prove that it wouldn't work!
2. I am fairly intelligent but like to play it down and act dumb pretty much all the time 
3. My daughter was born 11 months after I met my husband
4. I have 8 tattoos and I'm currently booked in for a further 5 doing 
5. I used to be fat and have lost quite a lot of weight which has resulted in horrendous body dismorphia 
6. I am a clean freak. I clean my house from top to bottom every day and bleach my bathroom constantly!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Oooh Interesting thread!! 
I have to have the volume on the telly or radio on a number ending in 5 or 0. 
I love Disney movies and listen and sing along to Disney music more than regular music.
I've never been drunk, just tipsy. 
I'm a horror movie fan, used to find them terrifying only a few years ago but now I can't get enough. 
I can't stand my toenails being touched and the thought of filing my nails makes my mouth itch.
I hallucinate a lot, visual, tactile and auditory hallucinations. mostly when I'm asleep (hypnagogic hallucinations and sleep paralysis) but also when I'm relaxing or reading. 
I talk, sing and laugh in my sleep pretty much every night. My OH finds it fascinating and tries to get full conversations with sleep me. 
I broke my ring finger punching a poster of Orlando Bloom that I used to have at the end of my bed as a young teen. I was asleep and thought someone was stood at the bottom of my bed and leapt and punched him. My finger is still slightly bent at the knuckle and won't straighten fully. 
I used to have a high bed and rolled down the ladder and into a bookshelf knocking things onto me in my sleep and didn't wake up even as my dad put me back in. I was bruised all over in the morning. 
I've always been petite. I was a small baby, weighing only 14lbs when I was 1 years old and was always the smallest in the class. I'm 20 now and still pretty small at 6 stone and 5ft. 
I'm a massive Harry potter fan. but I've never read all of the books. I can never find it in me to finish the last book and stop halfway through (not because I'm bored but because I just don't want it to end). I've read all the other books several times. I used to watch a HP movie every night to fall asleep too, I've probably seen the first 4 well over a hundred times.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I love this thread!

I am a Rescue Diver.

I also love Harry Potter.

Mr F and I have been married for 29 years but I am his second wife. When his son was getting married and i was looking for that special evil-stepmother-of-the-groom outfit I went into a tiny boutique 50 miles from home and the person in the other changing room (who I had not seen, because we were in separate changing rooms) went out to show her husband. The assistant asked if it was for something special and she said yes, her son was getting married. Yup, you couldnt make it up. My friend had to stop me buying what she had on so I could wear it to the rehearsal dinner.

Oh yes, and I can be quite nasty sometimes!


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Ahem!

- My lucky number is 7. I was born on the 7th of January 1992 weighing 7lb 7 at 7 minutes past 7.
- My mum nearly gave birth to me at a Fellowship ball. Her friend put the microphone near the speakers causing that horrendous screeching sound, it made me shift inside the womb and caused her waters to break! My dad was absolutely hammered during this time and she drove herself to the hospital.
- My real name is Paris.
- I have a tattoo on my left ribs, it's my grandmother's handwriting from the last birthday card she ever wrote to me.
- I come from a travelling Showmen family, my mum is a Showmen but my dad isn't. I spent from birth to age 13 travelling up and down the country opening our fair rides up. It was an idyllic childhood with lots of outdoors time spent with family and my Nan's dog.
- Despite only ever being at school for 5 months of each year I achieved 13 GCSEs, 4 Full A levels, a 1st Class Bachelors and a 1st Class Masters.
- I have an extra bone in the back of each of my feet.
- I can turn my tongue upside down.
- My favourite fictional characters are Remus Lupin and Harvey Specter.
- One of my favourite book series is the Merry Gentry series, not for its weird sex scenes but because the Sidhe and Faeries fascinate me.
- I can ride side saddle.
- I'm a published writer and Bear was in an article at Crufts this year.
- My favourite place to eat is Burger and Lobster in London.
- I live in rural Leicestershire.

There you go! That's a little bit about me 

ETA - I also love the TV Show Supernatural. I love the folklore and Dean Winchester is very easy on the eyes!


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

* I never completed secondary school, dropping out at the age of 15, just before I entered Y11. I ended up going to college and doing Y12 to complete my GCSEs and still only have 3 GCSES.
* I used to keep Syrian Hamsters but my last one died in November 2012, a month before I got a dog and after getting Bailey, decided not to get anymore as Bailey made my poor rabbits life hell trying to get to him and my parents wouldn`t have pets upstairs! I ended up letting my Grandparents keep my rabbit and he has a girlfriend now and a shed with an 10ft run so is very happy  I used to keep the poor rabbit in a 4ft hutch and let him out in a small 5ft pen for a bit daily, before I knew better!
* All my animals I have owned to date have been gifts (Syrian hamsters were all Christmas gifts, Rabbit was a birthday gift and Bailey was a Christmas gift) 
* I have visited the US around 8 times to date and lived there for a very short stretch (still have family there!)
* I`m transgender (ftm) although I originally came out as lesbian and then went onto being transgender. Hardest thing I`ve dealt with, the abuse I used to get off strangers (not so much anymore as I pass for a cis male generally) was unbelievable. 
* When I was on my way back from Los Angeles once the plane set on fire and we all only just managed to get off in time. The plane crew supposed to help us ran off!
* I have Psychotic Depression and Mild Anxiety (although I don`t like talking about it!)
* I can`t ride a bike- never been able to get the hang of it!
* I`m allergic to Weetabix.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Pappychi said:


> I'm a published writer and Bear was in an article at Crufts this year.


Hey, if I say pretty please would there be any possibility I might read this article you wrote?


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Zaros said:


> Hey, if I say pretty please would there be any possibility I might read this article you wrote?


Sure. I even pinched your 'lucky bag' term 

Bare with (I make myself laugh, bare with :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious) and I'll link you now


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Pappychi said:


> Sure. I even pinched your 'lucky bag' term
> 
> Bare with (I make myself laugh, bare with :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious) and I'll link you now


Bless ya missus! 

I never copyrighted the term Lucky Bag anyway.

Maybe I should have


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Zaros said:


> Bless ya missus!
> 
> I never copyrighted the term Lucky Bag anyway.
> 
> Maybe I should have


So I'm having linking trouble but I did take pictures! Sorry for stealing your thread @Nettles !



















If you have trouble reading that let me know and I'll see about scanning you a copy over


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

Just thinking another odd fact is am very moved by certain songs that I cry a LOT. I don't particularly relate to the lyrics, I think it must be the way they are sung. Here is the not exhaustive list:
God bless the USA
Goodnight Saigon
Hear You Me
Here Without You
Dancing Queen
Thank You for the Music
Don't Stop
Chiquitita
The world is a garden you made
Where have all the flowers gone
Leader of the Pack
Sylvias mother
Match stick men


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Pappychi said:


> So I'm having linking trouble but I did take pictures! Sorry for stealing your thread @Nettles !
> 
> View attachment 275326
> 
> ...


Nah chuck!

You know when you've had to much to drink and your eyesight goes all blurry, well some of the text is just like that.

And then, for a drunken dare, you go bobbing for peeled onions in a barrel of vinegar, and your eyesight fails altogether, well the rest of the text appears just like that I'm afraid.:Arghh


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Zaros said:


> Nah chuck!
> 
> You know when you've had to much to drink and your eyesight goes all blurry, well some of the text is just like that.
> 
> And then, for a drunken dare, you go bobbing for peeled onions in a barrel of vinegar, and your eyesight fails altogether, well the rest of the text appears just like that I'm afraid.:Arghh


Never drunkenly bobbed for onions but I have once made Onion 'Toffee Apples' for a particularly annoying set of children one Halloween :Angelic

I'll have to scan/copy/photograph smaller chunks over for you 

There seems to be such issues with the online platform for both current and past copies of Companion Dog World are not showing on my laptop :Shifty


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

I'm not that interesting 

I'm messy, and a little bit lazy at home. At work I'm always pushing to be the best I can be.

I'm a black belt, but very rusty.

I very rarely tell people what I do for a living (which is why I haven't replied to the other thread). I love my job, its my dream job and I think it's the most thrilling and interesting job in the world. But I'm terrified people won't find it as interesting as I think it is, or won't get why I get so excited about it. I think if people were to reply with something low key or "how nice" I'd die inside. Which is silly, but there you go. Little bit of low self esteem 

Ummm, it took me 4 attempts to pass my driving test but I think it made me a better driver. I've driven everything from a rover metro to a John Deere tractor and an aircraft tug!

I've parked President Sarkozy's plane and briefly appeared on Sky News, but was edited out for later repeats


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Some more facts about me..

The only liquid I drink is Diet Coke, I'm allergic to cranberries and Elastoplast, I can dislocate my thumb just by pushing the joint, I have 4 tattoos and 11 piercings and I'm dying to know what @Kimmikins job is :Hilarious


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

Oh that reminds me. As a young kid I'd have an intolerance to eggs. Mum would give me a soft boiled egg and I would throw up. Think it was combination of the horrid smell and weird texture of eggs :Yuck


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Nettles said:


> Some more facts about me..
> 
> The only liquid I drink is Diet Coke, I'm allergic to cranberries and Elastoplast, I can dislocate my thumb just by pushing the joint, I have 4 tattoos and 11 piercings and I'm dying to know what @Kimmikins job is :Hilarious


Are you a long lost sibling?

All I drink is either pints or diet coke. And....

I've never had a filling


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

Nettles said:


> Some more facts about me..
> 
> The only liquid I drink is Diet Coke, I'm allergic to cranberries and Elastoplast, I can dislocate my thumb just by pushing the joint, I have 4 tattoos and 11 piercings and I'm dying to know what @Kimmikins job is :Hilarious


I'm allergic to Elastoplast too! I can't do the thumb thing though...
I've hyped it up, so you'll probably be less impressed than if I'd just told you straight away  
.
.
.
.
.
.
I'm an air traffic controller :Shy


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I also am dying to know what @Kimmikins job is. Another fact about me - I'm quite nosey lol! I am, though, really interested in people. Which I think is just a nicer way of saying the same thing!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Nettles said:


> Some more facts about me..
> 
> The only liquid I drink is Diet Coke*, I'm allergic to cranberries and Elastoplast, *I can dislocate my thumb just by pushing the joint, I have 4 tattoos and 11 piercings and I'm dying to know what @Kimmikins job is :Hilarious


Have you tried separating them. 

For example, I can drink half a bottle of Absinthe and I'm fine.

I can drink half a bottle of Southern Comfort and I'm fine

Yet if I put the two together they bring on an allergic reaction so severe I can lose several hours of any given day


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Ah, cross posted. @Kimmikins I would be terrified of your job!!! Have you ever heard the after dinner speech by an air traffic controller? It's really funny.


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

JoanneF said:


> Ah, cross posted. @Kimmikins I would be terrified of your job!!! Have you ever heard the after dinner speech by an air traffic controller? It's really funny.


I have, it's brilliant and yes, very very funny!

I've only ever found it thrilling and exciting. Which I guess is what people want from us


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Animallover26 said:


> I am left handed
> 
> I can read Hieroglyphs (Middle Egyptian)
> 
> ...


Cant swim either


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Pappychi said:


> Are you a long lost sibling?
> 
> All I drink is either pints or diet coke. And....
> 
> I've never had a filling


We could actually be the same person! I have no fillings either


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm allergic to all types of plasters & micropore too, I end up getting weeping sores



Kimmikins said:


> I'm allergic to Elastoplast too! I can't do the thumb thing though...
> I've hyped it up, so you'll probably be less impressed than if I'd just told you straight away
> .
> .
> ...


That sounds fab!

My mum's best friend's husband was one many years ago when we lived in Saudi Arabia, one summer when we were flying to the UK for our annual holibobs we got ushered out of our seats, my mum (not the most confident air traveller) was convinced we were being kicked off the plane- but it turned out her mate's hubby had ordered for us to be upgraded to First Class


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

simplysardonic said:


> I'm allergic to all types of plasters & micropore too, I end up getting weeping sores
> 
> That sounds fab!
> 
> My mum's best friend's husband was one many years ago when we lived in Saudi Arabia, one summer when we were flying to the UK for our annual holibobs we got ushered out of our seats, my mum (not the most confident air traveller) was convinced we were being kicked off the plane- but it turned out her mate's hubby had ordered for us to be upgraded to First Class


I get the sores and blisters too, along with the general redness and itchiness! Thankfully I'm ok with micropore.

That must have been amazing to get upgraded! I've never tried it, I know some friends of mine have passed messages via the pilot for anniversaries, honeymoons etc.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Kimmikins said:


> I'm allergic to Elastoplast too! I can't do the thumb thing though...
> I've hyped it up, so you'll probably be less impressed than if I'd just told you straight away
> .
> .
> ...


Well it's gonna sound like I'm just saying this now but I honestly find your job FASCINATING! Remember a few years ago when a US flight landed in the Hudson? I became a bit obsessed listening to ATC's on YouTube after that. Unsung heroes


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Zaros said:


> Have you tried separating them.
> 
> For example, I can drink half a bottle of Absinthe and I'm fine.
> 
> ...


:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Hanwombat said:


> Cant swim either


Me either.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Nettles said:


> We could actually be the same person! I have no fillings either


Triplets? I have no fillings either! Perfect 40 year old gnashers


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

Nettles said:


> Well it's gonna sound like I'm just saying this now but I honestly find your job FASCINATING! Remember a few years ago when a US flight landed in the Hudson? I became a bit obsessed listening to ATC's on YouTube after that. Unsung heroes


Yay! I always like it when people are interested in it  The US controllers have a slightly different style to us in the UK, and do it a bit differently, but we all get it done when it's needed. I work aircraft approaching the airport from about 40-50 miles away until they are about 10miles from landing. Lots of pointing them around the skies to get them anything from 3 miles apart or however far apart the tower controllers tell us they want them! I genuinely love my job, even when I'm having to sit here on a Saturday evening studying...
...I wanted to do a "woe is me look at my piled up studying" photo but realised anything I photograph has stuff in I can't post. So here's my pretty folder instead :Wacky


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

Which reminds me of another fact about me. I love stationary. Pretty pens, folders, paper etc. If I can find an excuse for a new pen or folder, that baby is mine


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

Kimmikins said:


> Which reminds me of another fact about me. I love stationary. Pretty pens, folders, paper etc. If I can find an excuse for a new pen or folder, that baby is mine


I love stationery too! Although it doesn't go well with my trait of never being able to find anything and always losing my stuff.

What sort of flights do you control? Do you sit up in the tower? Do you get to know the pilots? Is it possible that you air traffic controlled a flight I was on? Do you work at Gatwick, Heathrow, Birmingham or Bournemouth airport? How did you get to become an ATC? How long have you been doing it?


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

KatieandOliver said:


> I love stationery too! Although it doesn't go well with my trait of never being able to find anything and always losing my stuff.
> 
> What sort of flights do you control? Do you sit up in the tower? Do you get to know the pilots? Is it possible that you air traffic controlled a flight I was on? Do you work at Gatwick, Heathrow, Birmingham or Bournemouth airport? How did you get to become an ATC? How long have you been doing it?


I lose stuff quite often too, normally it's my OH's fault...or that's what I tell him anyway!

I control flights that are approaching the airport they're landing at; so I start talking to them from about 40miles away from the airport. My job is to put them in an orderly, neat sequence, and then get them onto final approach, which is the imaginary line that runs out from the centre of the runway. They also have to be a set number of miles apart, which changes based on a number of things; it can be as close together as 3 miles and as far apart as 10miles.
I don't work in a tower, I work from the en-route centre and use a radar...so I'm talking to planes over a hundred miles away and guiding them to a runway I can't physically see. When they're about 10miles away from the runway, I hand them over to the tower who finish the job of getting them on the ground.
I don't work any of those, but I do control aircraft in the airspace over London, just not Heathrow or Gatwick.
The application is hard! They say you can either do it or you can't, and it's so true. There are people who finished school and came straight to ATC, and there are people like me with degrees. It's just whether you can visualise what needs to be done and do it; I'm quite indecisive in real life but when that headset is on I'm completely different. I've been doing it for only 3 and a 1/2 years so far, I'm still a baby in the ATCO world  I think the figures are that, of all the people who apply, only 3% get onto a training course. So I always remember how lucky I am to be doing this awesome job!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Oooh can I play?
Let's hide the really personal stuff though *cough*

- I have 7 tattoos at the moment; two superheroes, a harry potter one, dinosaur feet, a shark, a whale and a paw print.
- I've had my lip pierced since I was 14
- Black pepper gives me migraines
- I have sent photos of my nipples to people accidentally. More than once....
- When I was 8, my dad gave me a book to read. It is my absolute favourite book in the world and I've read it cover to cover more times than I remember - and I'm sad enough to have memorised a whole paragraph word for word for some reason. It's a book about giant killer sharks; sex, swearing, blood and gore galore.
- My eyebrows don't match because I unconsciously pull at the right one when I'm anxious.
- I go through phases of being physically incapable of eating in front of people.
- Sometimes I itch my legs until the skin comes off and there's a lovely raw, weepy patch left.
- I dream of having a novel published... Currently have four unfinished stories on just this computer


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

Kimmikins said:


> I lose stuff quite often too, normally it's my OH's fault...or that's what I tell him anyway!
> 
> I control flights that are approaching the airport they're landing at; so I start talking to them from about 40miles away from the airport. My job is to put them in an orderly, neat sequence, and then get them onto final approach, which is the imaginary line that runs out from the centre of the runway. They also have to be a set number of miles apart, which changes based on a number of things; it can be as close together as 3 miles and as far apart as 10miles.
> I don't work in a tower, I work from the en-route centre and use a radar...so I'm talking to planes over a hundred miles away and guiding them to a runway I can't physically see. When they're about 10miles away from the runway, I hand them over to the tower who finish the job of getting them on the ground.
> ...


Wow that is crazy! You are amazing and clever. (Not that I didn't know this already!)


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

BlueJay said:


> Oooh can I play?
> Let's hide the really personal stuff though *cough*
> 
> - I have 7 tattoos at the moment; two superheroes, a harry potter one, dinosaur feet, a shark, a whale and a paw print.
> ...


Would you mind sharing which superheroes you have tattooed and what your HP tattoo is like? They all sound really cool  I have 3 but they were a bit... impulsive.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Kimmikins said:


> Which reminds me of another fact about me. *I love stationary.* Pretty pens, folders, paper etc. If I can find an excuse for a new pen or folder, that baby is mine


Me too! Preferably pretty stuff in shades of purple, pens that are really nice to write with (I'm really craving an old fashioned fountain pen again), & notebooks with pretty embroidered/sequinned fabric covers.



BlueJay said:


> Oooh can I play?
> Let's hide the really personal stuff though *cough*
> 
> - I have 7 tattoos at the moment; two superheroes, a harry potter one, dinosaur feet, a shark, a whale and a paw print.
> ...


I do as well, I have lots of ideas clogging my head up but no idea how to transfer them out- I need a USB port grafted onto me so I can link up & download it all directly to my lappy, then sort through it all manually


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Kimmikins said:


> Yay! I always like it when people are interested in it  The US controllers have a slightly different style to us in the UK, and do it a bit differently, but we all get it done when it's needed. I work aircraft approaching the airport from about 40-50 miles away until they are about 10miles from landing. Lots of pointing them around the skies to get them anything from 3 miles apart or however far apart the tower controllers tell us they want them! I genuinely love my job, even when I'm having to sit here on a Saturday evening studying...
> ...I wanted to do a "woe is me look at my piled up studying" photo but realised anything I photograph has stuff in I can't post. So here's my pretty folder instead :Wacky
> View attachment 275351


I didn't know different distances were controlled by different people :Wideyed It's not a job I could ever do as I don't cope well under pressure.. but I could just come to work with you every day and watch from the sidelines instead :Smuggrin
Love the owl folder! Another fact about me.. I love cartoon owls. Even have them on my business cards


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Kimmikins said:


> I lose stuff quite often too, normally it's my OH's fault...or that's what I tell him anyway!
> 
> I control flights that are approaching the airport they're landing at; so I start talking to them from about 40miles away from the airport. My job is to put them in an orderly, neat sequence, and then get them onto final approach, which is the imaginary line that runs out from the centre of the runway. They also have to be a set number of miles apart, which changes based on a number of things; it can be as close together as 3 miles and as far apart as 10miles.
> I don't work in a tower, I work from the en-route centre and use a radar...so I'm talking to planes over a hundred miles away and guiding them to a runway I can't physically see. When they're about 10miles away from the runway, I hand them over to the tower who finish the job of getting them on the ground.
> ...


Wow, all I can say is Wow! I'm in awe..... genuinely. That sounds awesome!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

KatieandOliver said:


> Would you mind sharing which superheroes you have tattooed and what your HP tattoo is like? They all sound really cool  I have 3 but they were a bit... impulsive.


I have Robin and Nightwing at the moment - I need Red Hood on there for sure, and possibly Barbara Batgirl and Cassandra Batgirl too
Harry Potter one is the marauders!

(oh my life how difficult is it to take photos of your own arms??!!)


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

simplysardonic said:


> Me too! Preferably pretty stuff in shades of purple, pens that are really nice to write with (I'm really craving an old fashioned fountain pen again), & notebooks with pretty embroidered/sequinned fabric covers


Purple is my favourite colour! I used to have a set of calligraphy pens, I think they're still at my mums...might have to dig them out! One of my favourite notebooks has an embroidered deer on it, and the cover is felted. I love it.



Nettles said:


> I didn't know different distances were controlled by different people :Wideyed It's not a job I could ever do as I don't cope well under pressure.. but I could just come to work with you every day and watch from the sidelines instead :Smuggrin
> Love the owl folder! Another fact about me.. I love cartoon owls. Even have them on my business cards


I love any animal print on a folder. Or funky prints in general, I don't like "normal" designs.
Yup, there are en-route controllers that do the high level stuff (I'm qualified to do that too, but doing the approach stuff first), then you've got us approach controllers, and then the people in the towers. Most controllers, apart from the ones in the towers, will be many many miles away and will never see the aircraft they're talking to.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Another fact.. 

My current piercings are double nose, septum, snake bites, helix, auricle and loops x3.

I have also stretched my ears.

I only get tattoos on my right side and really want a sleeve on my right arm


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

Animallover26 said:


> Wow, all I can say is Wow! I'm in awe..... genuinely. That sounds awesome!


Thanks :Shy I always worry people will think I'm nerdy for loving my job, or just a bit weird!



BlueJay said:


> I have Robin and Nightwing at the moment - I need Red Hood on there for sure, and possibly Barbara Batgirl and Cassandra Batgirl too
> Harry Potter one is the marauders!
> 
> (oh my life how difficult is it to take photos of your own arms??!!)


Those are awesome! I only have one tattoo, and so many in my head that I will probably never get done!


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

BlueJay said:


> I have Robin and Nightwing at the moment - I need Red Hood on there for sure, and possibly Barbara Batgirl and Cassandra Batgirl too
> Harry Potter one is the marauders!
> 
> (oh my life how difficult is it to take photos of your own arms??!!)


LOL must have been hard to take butThank you! They are awesome. Robin is my favourite


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Kimmikins said:


> Purple is my favourite colour! I used to have a set of calligraphy pens, I think they're still at my mums...might have to dig them out! One of my favourite notebooks has an embroidered deer on it, and the cover is felted. I love it.


I have a set too, plus loads of different coloured inks, even metallics.

I used to do a lot of calligraphy as a teenager but I stopped because I'm my own worst critic, I hate all the art I create with a passion, it partly stems from childhood insecurity & partly from being unable to transfer what I see in my head to what my hands are capable of doing.

I have mellowed over the years & regret my rash decision to burn 99% of my work after I finished my A Levels


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

simplysardonic said:


> I have a set too, plus loads of different coloured inks, even metallics.
> 
> I used to do a lot of calligraphy as a teenager but I stopped because I'm my own worst critic, I hate all the art I create with a passion, it partly stems from childhood insecurity & partly from being unable to transfer what I see in my head to what my hands are capable of doing.
> 
> I have mellowed over the years & regret my rash decision to burn 99% of my work after I finished my A Levels


I wish there was a  button. Didn't want to like the post, because it's a shame you got rid of your work. I'm sure it was beautiful. I'm not very creative art wise....I decorate a mean cupcake or cake, but I can't draw to save my life!


----------



## Sh N (Dec 2, 2015)

@Kimmikins: my OH would kill for your job. He's an Engineer but is near to obsessed with listening to ATCs all over the world. On a Saturday morning, you can find him planespotting with a pair of binos near Manchester airport. I assumed he was into flying and surprised him with his first flying lesson a few weeks back, but he says he prefers planespotting and ATC eavesdropping than flying.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Like @simplysardonic I've an interest in calligraphy. My god father was scribe to the Queen Mother and taught me. I do still practice.

I am the eternal student. This year is the first year I have not studied in 15 years while working. I have undergrad degrees in printmaking, graphic design and english lit, and a MA in graphic design and typography.

I am named after an Egyptian Queen.

I've survived seven rounds of IVF and now help to run a support group for fellow survivors who are not mothers and created an entire MA design project about childlessness which won and award and a distinction.

I'm currently working my notice and about to start my own design practice (eek!)

I have three Blue Peter badges

I am also an illustrator

I've never used Windows. I'm completely Mac based!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Kimmikins said:


> I wish there was a  button. Didn't want to like the post, because it's a shame you got rid of your work. I'm sure it was beautiful. I'm not very creative art wise....I decorate a mean cupcake or cake, but I can't draw to save my life!


I bake pretty good, but when it comes to decorating it usually ends up looking a right mess, so I just cover it in sprinkles & all is well

I love watching decorating tutorials & this one really takes the biscuit (pardon the pun), I would want to frame them, not eat them!
https://www.facebook.com/Mezesmanna/videos


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> I have a set too, plus loads of different coloured inks, even metallics.
> 
> I used to do a lot of calligraphy as a teenager but I stopped because I'm my own worst critic, I hate all the art I create with a passion, it partly stems from childhood insecurity & partly from being unable to transfer what I see in my head to what my hands are capable of doing.
> 
> I have mellowed over the years & regret my rash decision to burn 99% of my work after I finished my A Levels


I hope you might practice again? There's some great books and I find just browsing through Pinterest a good nudge. I do understand what you mean about the translation for mind to hands, it is hard but sometimes what's in the mind is best treasured there and you take a small translation of it


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

Sh N said:


> @Kimmikins: my OH would kill for your job. He's an Engineer but is near to obsessed with listening to ATCs all over the world. On a Saturday morning, you can find him planespotting with a pair of binos near Manchester airport. I assumed he was into flying and surprised him with his first flying lesson a few weeks back, but he says he prefers planespotting and ATC eavesdropping than flying.


Manchester must be an awesome airport to listen in on. I've done Heathrow (I used to work as an aircraft marshaller there before ATC) but Manchester, being another busy international one, would be awesome to visit.
I'd never want to give flying a try, just the thought gives me a funny taste in my mouth! I don't know how pilots do it, I'd be terrified, and probably rubbish.
Sadly I don't think people can get our frequency on scanners, a couple of my friends from Heathrow want to eavesdrop on me and can't! The U.K. are very secretive about air traffic RT, I'm not 100% sure why but it helps hide my blunders 



MollySmith said:


> Like @simplysardonic I've an interest in calligraphy. My god father was scribe to the Queen Mother and taught me. I do still practice.
> 
> I am the eternal student. This year is the first year I have not studied in 15 years while working. I have undergrad degrees in printmaking, graphic design and english lit, and a MA in graphic design and typography.
> 
> ...


That's an incredible group to be a part of. Our neighbours were fortunate that their IVF worked and they have a gorgeous little boy, but I've always felt huge sympathy for people who desperately want a child but can't.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

MollySmith said:


> *I hope you might practice again?* There's some great books and I find just browsing through Pinterest a good nudge. I do understand what you mean about the translation for mind to hands, it is hard but sometimes what's in the mind is best treasured there and you take a small translation of it


Thanks 
I'm hoping to once I've fully recovered- I had a large fibroid removed a month ago & I still have very low haem levels, this is gradually improving since I started taking Spatone instead of yucky iron tablets, but pretty much all I do in my spare time once all the essential stuff is done is rest up as I'm just so knackered!


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

simplysardonic said:


> I bake pretty good, but when it comes to decorating it usually ends up looking a right mess, so I just cover it in sprinkles & all is well
> 
> I love watching decorating tutorials & this one really takes the biscuit (pardon the pun), I would want to frame them, not eat them!
> https://www.facebook.com/Mezesmanna/videos


I saw those and just cringed with envy. And the ones where they make cute foxes with blushed cheeks? Amazing!
Ain't nothing wrong with sprinkles. Most cakes are just going in your face so the more sprinkles the better I say!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Kimmikins said:


> Manchester must be an awesome airport to listen in on. I've done Heathrow (I used to work as an aircraft marshaller there before ATC) but Manchester, being another busy international one, would be awesome to visit.
> I'd never want to give flying a try, just the thought gives me a funny taste in my mouth! I don't know how pilots do it, I'd be terrified, and probably rubbish.
> Sadly I don't think people can get our frequency on scanners, a couple of my friends from Heathrow want to eavesdrop on me and can't! The U.K. are very secretive about air traffic RT, I'm not 100% sure why but it helps hide my blunders
> 
> That's an incredible group to be a part of. Our neighbours were fortunate that their IVF worked and they have a gorgeous little boy, but I've always felt huge sympathy for people who desperately want a child but can't.


Thank you, it's a massive support and a good safe place (keeps me out of trouble on here with those less than kind!) How wonderful it worked for your neighbours.

And I agree, what an interesting job you have, and one that I am sure takes huge guts too  My cousin is a pilot for Luftansa and I think it take a certain type of person - he's cool as a cucumber 99% of the time


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> Thanks
> I'm hoping to once I've fully recovered- I had a large fibroid removed a month ago & I still have very low haem levels, this is gradually improving since I started taking Spatone instead of yucky iron tablets, but pretty much all I do in my spare time once all the essential stuff is done is rest up as I'm just so knackered!


I hope you feel better soon, that's a lot to go through


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

@BlueJay

A MARAUDERS TATTOO?!

Hella yaaaaaas! I love the marauders, they were literally my favourite part of Harry Potter. I dream of a marauders movie and even have the cast in my head :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

Pappychi said:


> @BlueJay
> 
> A MARAUDERS TATTOO?!
> 
> Hella yaaaaaas! I love the marauders, they were literally my favourite part of Harry Potter. I dream of a marauders movie and even have the cast in my head :Shamefullyembarrased


Who is your cast?

ETA

Please make that movie!


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

KatieandOliver said:


> Who is your cast?
> 
> ETA
> 
> Please make that movie!


It's a popular fancast but I think it's perfect!

Ben Barnes as a young Sirius black.









Aaron Johnson as young James Potter.










Andrew Garfield as young Remus Lupin.










Jamie Bell as young Peter Pettigrew!


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

Pappychi said:


> It's a popular fancast but I think it's perfect!
> 
> Ben Barnes as a young Sirius black.
> View attachment 275369
> ...


Wow, I love it! Jamie Bell as Peter is great


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

KatieandOliver said:


> Wow, I love it! Jamie Bell as Peter is great


I love love love Andrew Garfield as Remus Lupin he has that whole dorky, sweet self-loathing werewolf thing going which I imagine a young Remus would have


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

1. I have gone back to college as an adult learner, to complete a level 3 in animal management. its the highest level course i have completed. i have done 2 AS levels but failed them (so technically they dont count). 
2. My username means Crazy Rat Lady, an old pet forum i was on shortened my username to CRL to save time. 
3. My vets didn't really know my name, they just used to call me rat lady when i rang. they also never used to call my rats by their names, as they couldn't pronounce them, so used to just call out rat. 
4. I got married at (2009), but separated in 2014. as of April this year i am officially divorced. i have a feeling i shall be forever alone (Que the violin).
5. I have 1 tattoo on my shoulder, i got it when i was 17. i currently have 6 piercings, i did have 9 but my eyebrow grew out, and my two ear piercings had to come out during college practicals and they grew over in the 6 hours they were out. the others are 2 on each ear lobe, nose and belly button. 
6. As you can tell my favourite animal is the rat, i started owning them on 28th November 2008, i re-homed my last 8 boys on 20th June 2014 due to loosing my job and moving back in with my parents. In those 5.5 years i owned 66 male rats, i miss every single one of them, they were the only reason i used to get up in the morning. 
7. I was banned from a previous pet forum (preloved) for being too argumentative. 
8. I dont bother with the big discussions on this forum as im not very good with words and tend to get myself stressed trying to get across what i mean. i also take criticism to heart so just dont bother with the arguments. dosent mean i dont enjoy reading them though. 
9. I used to hate reading. infact i tried to give up reading in my last year of primary school (do you know how hard that is to do, lol), my mum used to buy me books and i just wouldn't read them, so i gave them to my brother. when i was 17 my mum was looking for a book for my brother for Xmas, and i saw a huge hardback book with a large red dragon on the front, i didn't even know what the book was about, but i told my mum if she bought me it, i would read it, and i did. i then bought the first book in the series, and then half the fantasy section at waterstones, lol. i would go into waterstones after college and spend £50 on books without a thought. i have spent £106 on books from Amazon, it bought me 17 books. Reading fantasy books is what i spend most of my time doing when im not working or at college.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

CRL said:


> 1. I have gone back to college as an adult learner, to complete a level 3 in animal management. its the highest level course i have completed. i have done 2 AS levels but failed them (so technically they dont count).
> 2. My username means Crazy Rat Lady, an old pet forum i was on shortened my username to CRL to save time.
> 3. My vets didn't really know my name, they just used to call me rat lady when i rang. they also never used to call my rats by their names, as they couldn't pronounce them, so used to just call out rat.
> 4. I got married at (2009), but separated in 2014. as of April this year i am officially divorced. i have a feeling i shall be forever alone (Que the violin).
> ...


I hated reading for a long time too. I've always struggled to read books/articles/anything I have no interest in. In school I lasted one day in English Lit class before transferring to geography class instead  They handed me Jane Eyre and told me to read the first two chapters that night. I read those 2 chapters about 15 times but found it so boring I couldn't take in what I was reading  That was the end of English Lit 
When I started reading books I was actually interested in, I was hooked.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

Nettles said:


> I hated reading for a long time too. I've always struggled to read books/articles/anything I have no interest in. In school I lasted one day in English Lit class before transferring to geography class instead  They handed me Jane Eyre and told me to read the first two chapters that night. I read those 2 chapters about 15 times but found it so boring I couldn't take in what I was reading  That was the end of English Lit
> When I started reading books I was actually interested in, I was hooked.


the only non fantasy book i can read without forcing myself is Pride and Prejudice. i have around 200 books, and i tend to read them again and again. i can read up to 3 books in a day. the 50 book challenge that took place last year, i completed it by the middle of February.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

CRL said:


> the only non fantasy book i can read without forcing myself is Pride and Prejudice. i have around 200 books, and i tend to read them again and again. i can read up to 3 books in a day. the 50 book challenge that took place last year, i completed it by the middle of February.


I've never read Pride and Prejudice :Sorry
I tend to read the same books over and over again because it can take me ages to get into a new book. I also have a really bad habit of reading the last chapter when I'm only half way through the book 
Drives other people mad that I do that lol.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

Nettles said:


> I've never read Pride and Prejudice :Sorry
> I tend to read the same books over and over again because it can take me ages to get into a new book. I also have a really bad habit of reading the last chapter when I'm only half way through the book
> Drives other people mad that I do that lol.


my mum does that. i just cant do it, when i read a book for the first time i like to be surprised at the ending, you can only be surprised at a book the first time. every other time you read it you know what is going to happen. there are loads of books i would like to read again for the first time.


----------



## StrawberryBlonde (May 27, 2015)

What a fascinating thread! I'll have a go...
1. I grew up in Bermuda
2. I've broken my jaw
3. I once got locked inside a nightclub after passing out in the toilets :Hilarious
4. I too hate odd numbers
5. I am an obsessive counter i.e I count walls, tiles in groups of 4 or 3, often I find myself counting 123, 123, 123, 123... weird
6. I have trichotillomania - compulsive hair pulling
7. When doing the washing up, I have to have sh*t loads of bubbles because seeing floaters in the water beneath makes me feel sick! 
8. I have a degree in Archaeology & Palaeoecology & did my dissertation on volcanic ash 
:Bag


----------



## Sh N (Dec 2, 2015)

OK, I'm mostly around on cat chat, but this has got me thinking, and I'm not sleepy, so-

1. I've appeared twice on national television
2. I used to do voice overs for cartoons when I was little
3. I've once done a journey from Dubai to Manchester barefoot. My sandals broke in the airport minutes before getting on the plane and I had to bin them. Turns out I didn't have a spare set of footwear in my check in luggage after I landed.
4. If I ever go on BBC Mastermind, my chosen areas would be The Big Bang Theory, the Tintin comics, Fred Quimby era Tom and Jerry cartoons or the Harry Potter books.
5. When I watch a movie, I have to have the Wikipedia article up and follow the movie with the article. Most people find that weird.
6. I have once eaten a supermarket sized portion of parmesan in a single evening
7. I have technically had two weddings to the same man. A week apart in two completely different traditions. Only one of them was registered.
8. I paint, and all my paintings are a little twisted. I paint for a creative outlet than having to paint something meaningful.
9. I was in a particularly bad car crash once and have a titanium plate holding my jaw together
10. I'm allergic to peaches and pineapples. If I eat them raw, my lips start to itch. They are fine cooked! Its a shame because I love peaches and pineapples 
11. I know five languages to almost native proficiency, and English isn't my first language


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2016)

My mum used to say I ate books. I'll read pretty much anything. Even if it's a really dreadful book I have to read to the end for some strange reason.


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

Sh N said:


> OK, I'm mostly around on cat chat, but this has got me thinking, and I'm not sleepy, so-
> 
> 1. I've appeared twice on national television
> 2. I used to do voice overs for cartoons when I was little
> ...


I do number 5, haha.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

McKenzie said:


> My mum used to say I ate books. I'll read pretty much anything. Even if it's a really dreadful book I have to read to the end for some strange reason.


I'm like that. My mum said I was a free reader from an extremely young age, I read the entire Lord of the Rings trilogy age 10 :Hilarious

I remember helping my Nanna mind her fair ride and me being told off cause I was sat in the back reading The Return of The King and not taking the money :Sorry


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

1. I have owned only three cars since I learnt to drive and all three are/were the same make and model.

2. I speak fluent Russian.

3. I was born with two teeth.

4. I can tell you the pedigrees of all the Derby winners going back fifty years.

5. I don't have a single tattoo or piercing on my body.

6. One of the above is a lie.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Just thought of some more facts for ya'll :Wacky

- I'm a strong swimmer and snorkeler. I've swam with wild dolphins, turtles, and sharks 

- When I was born they thought I only had one functioning kidney. I suffer terribly with kidney infections.

- My family tree includes Princess Diana's family, the Chipperfield Circus and a minor Yorkshire noble family.

- My great great uncle was eaten by a Lion.

- I've attended Crufts BIS every year for 12 years.

- I've been a bridesmaid 9 times with 2 more to come.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2016)

I love playing studpoker and tetris
I am very absent minded - will easily walk past my own house
I leave cupboard doors open
I am a fast reader and do most things pretty fast
I have green eyes, no tattoos or piercings


----------



## Acidic Angel (May 8, 2012)

My life isn't really that interesting to be honest......

1. The first(and only) bone I have ever broken was my ribs. I broke 2 on the left and cracked 3 on the right, in the same injury.
2. I am absolutely terrified of clowns. I can't even stand to look at pictures of them.
3. I'm typically scared of _most_ rodents or rodent-like creatures. Mostly due to being bitten a lot. Rats are the worst, because I have a scar from when a rat bit me.
4. *Small voice* I still like, and play, pokemon..
5. I can be very stubborn... As in extremely.. xD


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> 1. I have owned only three cars since I learnt to drive and all three are/were the same make and model.
> 
> 2. I speak fluent Russian.
> 
> ...


I think number 2 or 5 is the lie?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> 1. I have owned only three cars since I learnt to drive and all three are/were the same make and model.
> 
> 2. I speak fluent Russian.
> 
> ...


I think number 3 is the lie.


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

I am left handed but only use my left hand to write with, can do most other things with my right.
I have never broken a bone in my body.

Only time (in 54 years) I have been in hospital was to have my 2 children.

I seem to have the kind of face people will tell their troubles to, even complete strangers.

I have only been a dog owner for 4 years.

Didn't fly on a plane until I was 42 and only ever been abroad to the Greek Islands (4 times), last time was in 2008 and don't really want to go abroad again as don't like flying or very hot weather.


----------



## Golden memories (Jun 10, 2016)

I have never been abroad
I own a horse who came last in all his races
I breed tarantulas and think they are great
I took my cat to a taxidermist when he died as I couldn't bare to have him burried or cremated.
I have worked in racing stables and a circus.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Golden memories said:


> I have never been abroad
> I own a horse who came last in all his races
> I breed tarantulas and think they are great
> I took my cat to a taxidermist when he died as I couldn't bare to have him hurried or cremated.
> I have worked in racing stables and a circus.


Oh which Circus? My great grandmother was a Chipperfield and my great great aunt Lucy was a trick rider. My Nanna loved her so much that she made sure every daughter and her only granddaughter could ride both normally and side saddle.

I much prefer riding astride but I have to admit there is a certain elegance to side saddle


----------



## Golden memories (Jun 10, 2016)

I worked for Martin Lacey, the great British circus. Great fun.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Golden memories said:


> I worked for Martin Lacey, the great British circus. Great fun.


Ah, I read his book whilst studying for my MA. Excellent read and I thoroughly enjoyed it.

My cultural background is 'normal' folk, travelling Showmen (funfairs as I'm sure you know) and Circus. I'm a wee bit of a concoction but spent most of my time travelling with our fair rides


----------



## Golden memories (Jun 10, 2016)

Sounds awesome, I would never get bored with that ☺


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Nettles said:


> I think number 2 or 5 is the lie?





Animallover26 said:


> I think number 3 is the lie.


Lol, I wasn't expecting anyone to have a guess - I was merely being facetious!

Number 2 is in fact the lie.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What interesting and exciting people you all are! I don't think there is much of any interest in my life, but little known facts:
My grandmother was born on a barge at Thurmaston lock (Leicestershire) - my husband says I'm a water gypsy
My ex husband left me to marry my younger sister :Jawdrop (they're no longer together and I still get on with both of them)
I have written a series of five sci-fi/fantasy novels but sadly never found a publisher 
I went to a girls grammar school but left when I reached the 6th form when it became a comprehensive and we had boys in the classes  (the poor teachers couldn't cope I got through one year of 6th form - year 12 I suppose it is now)


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Pappychi said:


> Ah, I read his book whilst studying for my MA. Excellent read and I thoroughly enjoyed it.
> 
> My cultural background is 'normal' folk, travelling Showmen (funfairs as I'm sure you know) and Circus. I'm a wee bit of a concoction but spent most of my time travelling with our fair rides


Many years ago my big brother worked for McGurks funfair and spent all his summers travelling round with them. When they would come to our town, all my friends were sooooo jealous because I got to spend every day there while my big brother looked after me 
Some really happy memories of that


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Lol, I wasn't expecting anyone to have a guess - I was merely being facetious!
> 
> Number 2 is in fact the lie.


:Singing I win!
I think we all should have included a lie. It could have been hilarious


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Nettles said:


> Many years ago my big brother worked for McGurks funfair and spent all his summers travelling round with them. When they would come to our town, all my friends were sooooo jealous because I got to spend every day there while my big brother looked after me
> Some really happy memories of that


Unfortunately, we Showmen are a dying breed, we get more and more hostility from the towns we visit and the big theme parks have pretty much put an end to funfairs as they were.

I have a broken phone currently but once it is fixed I will have to put a few pics on of our rides 

Which brings me to my next fun fact. I was part of a TV programme called 'It's a different life' on Channel Five featuring travelling children from different backgrounds


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Nettles said:


> :Singing I win!
> I think we all should have included a lie. It could have been hilarious


We could all go back and quote our own posts adding in a couple of extra facts including one lie.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> We could all go back and quote our own posts adding in a couple of extra facts including one lie.


Sounds good to me


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I have no idea what a cow lick is :Shy but I'm sure its very nice.
> 
> 1.I'm the worst nightmare of anyone who likes order - I open packets upside down, I wear one sock inside out, I sometimes stack tins in the cupboards upside down and squeeze the toothpaste from the middle, not on purpose it just doesn't occur to me to care or I don't notice but it drives my poor OH nuts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Nettles said:


> Along the same lines as the thread on Dog Chat, tell us some facts about YOU that others might not know.
> 
> I'll start..
> 
> ...


Ok.. Some more facts about me and a LIE 

1. I once vomited because a female customer had hairy armpits.
2. I lied about my age to get my tongue pierced at 14.
3. I have been licked in the mouth by a sealion.
4. I haven't drank alcohol in 16yrs.

Which is the LIE :Smuggrin


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Alright!


I have a chip off my front right tooth from a fight I had aged 14 with a boy who was kicking a dog. 
I can read Latin, not well mind you!
My middle name is misspelt because my dad forgot to put the E on the end. My parents got the idea from a 1992 Disney movie.
I really dislike bacon.
I am a Siamese cat lover and would love to add one to the family once Tilly and Tansy have grown up 
Which is the lie? :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

@rottiepointerhouse Number 8 is the lie, I think you DO like Marmite 


Pappychi said:


> Alright!
> 
> 
> I have a chip off my front right tooth from a fight I had aged 14 with a boy who was kicking a dog.
> ...


I'm gonna say number 4 is the lie.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Nettles said:


> @rottiepointerhouse Number 8 is the lie, I think you DO like Marmite
> 
> I'm gonna say number 4 is the lie.


Haha bingo  Although I can't say I'm a massive bacon fan, I eat it very rarely :Bag


----------



## Acidic Angel (May 8, 2012)

Acidic Angel said:


> My life isn't really that interesting to be honest......
> 
> 1. The first(and only) bone I have ever broken was my ribs. I broke 2 on the left and cracked 3 on the right, in the same injury.
> 2. I am absolutely terrified of clowns. I can't even stand to look at pictures of them.
> ...


OK here's some more facts and a lie, for the fun of it.

6. I drink a LOT of cola, it's my usual drink- My dentist hates me for it... I hate myself too because it means I need fillings despite brushing my teeth regularly...
7. I have been bitten by a 14ft green anaconda on the back of my leg.
8. I own two rear-fanged venomous snakes.
9. I once met James Marsters in a bar and bought him a drink.
10. I passed out at a Nickleback concert- Before they even came on stage.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Nettles said:


> @rottiepointerhouse Number 8 is the lie, I think you DO like Marmite
> 
> I'm gonna say number 4 is the lie.


Correct - I love Marmite


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Nettles said:


> Ok.. Some more facts about me and a LIE
> 
> 1. I once vomited because a female customer had hairy armpits.
> 2. I lied about my age to get my tongue pierced at 14.
> ...


I think no.4 is the lie.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I think no.4 is the lie.


Nope that one is true. Haven't drank since I was 19


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Acidic Angel said:


> OK here's some more facts and a lie, for the fun of it.
> 
> 6. I drink a LOT of cola, it's my usual drink- My dentist hates me for it... I hate myself too because it means I need fillings despite brushing my teeth regularly...
> 7. I have been bitten by a 14ft green anaconda on the back of my leg.
> ...


I'm gonna say... number 9 is the lie?


----------



## Acidic Angel (May 8, 2012)

Nettles said:


> I'm gonna say... number 9 is the lie?


It is  Though the only lie about it is the fact that it was me. A close friend has actually met him, bought him and drink and then sat and drank it with him before.


----------



## Acidic Angel (May 8, 2012)

Edit: Double post for some reason.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Double


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

OK some more facts about me and a lie. 

+ I am an only child.
+ My family tree includes Robespierre and Florence Nightingale.
+ I used to play the piano accordion 
+ I hate pineapple
+ I really like Cider 
+ I met the chap who played Granddad in Only Fools and Horses when I was little. 
+ One of these is a lie


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

@Animallover26 The lie is you drink cider . You dont drink .

One of these is a lie .

I was a bay city roller fan and wore tartan.
I was on John Craven's news round once.
I was bitten by a hyena
I've met John McDonnell
I'm allergic to animal


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

kimthecat said:


> @Animallover26 The lie is you hate pineapple
> 
> One of these is a lie .
> 
> ...


Nope, that is not a lie, I really do hate pineapple.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

kimthecat said:


> @Animallover26 The lie is you drink cider . You dont drink .
> 
> One of these is a lie .
> 
> ...


Correct, I do not drink. 

Your lie is you've met John McDonnell?


----------



## Chippers (Jun 16, 2015)

Umm I want to join in but I'm pretty boring! 

I have a twin 
I have 3 piercings (nose, daith, conch) deciding where to go next!
I can bake pretty well and used to have a small cake company 
I'm really horsey and have had mine for 9 years 
I can solve a rubiks cube! 
I love to read and read for at least an hour every day (mainly horror books)
I love really hot spicy food
I love my job but I would be ripped apart on here if I told you what it was 

None of those are a lie!


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Animallover26 said:


> Correct, I do not drink.
> 
> Your lie is you've met John McDonnell?


Sorry first about my reply , I posted pineapple and then realised you had said in another thread you don't drink , it took ages to change because of the site playing up and I hadn't realised you had seen my original answer,

I love pineapple!

No , its true ! I met John and his then wife once years ago before he was famous. My best mate used to work with him at a local children home. Nice genuine guy even though he is too far left for me , I liked him.

The lie is I was bay city rollers fan and wore tartan. Never !

@Chippers I have never been able to do a rubiks cube , the most I ever managed was one side . well done!
I love horses , I used to ride .


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

kimthecat said:


> Sorry first about my reply , I posted pineapple and then realised you had said in another thread you don't drink , it took ages to change because of the site playing up and I hadn't realised you had seen my original answer,
> 
> I love pineapple!
> 
> ...


Good memory!


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Animallover26 said:


> Good memory!


 That's unusual for me , I'm usually away with the faries . Perhaps because I follow your posts and think of you as a forum friend so I tend to remember them more . .


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

I has a go:
My first dog was a beautiful cavalier called Maxidog
I am in my thirties
I love bread
I can't be in the same room as baked beans (unless they're in the can still)
I can't ride a bike
My favourite flowers are bluebells
I once went on a trip to Guatemala to help at an animal rescue centre... but only got as far as Texas
I love Richard Osman
I can name all the states in the USA, and all the countries of the world, without looking
My favourite holiday was a school trip to Russia

There are THREE lies in there! Can you find them?


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

@KatieandOliver Three lies , your pants must be on fire!

guessing here, the lies are

You cant ride a bike
You''re favourite flowers are bluebells
You can name all the states


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

kimthecat said:


> @KatieandOliver Three lies , your pants must be on fire!
> 
> guessing here, the lies are
> 
> ...


Lol! 
You got one right. I can ride a bike (just about). But my favourite flowers are bluebells and I can name all the states


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Few more facts about me.. with ONE lie 

I had an operation when I was little for a large hernia.. in not the best of places 

I fell off my pony when I was 16 and ended up in hospital.. they thought I was bleeding from the brain but I kept telling them I'd hit my nose

Once at school I fell over whilst in sewing class and when I got up there was a sewing needle sticking out of my index finger

A few years ago I fell off my bike and landed on my arm. I didn't think much of it until weeks later my arm was still hurting, I went to the doctors and on an xray I had actually broken my arm.. but I'd been using it for 6 weeks prior to finding out. Whoops


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

kimthecat said:


> That's unusual for me , I'm usually away with the faries . Perhaps because I follow your posts and think of you as a forum friend so I tend to remember them more . .


Aww I'm all :Joyful :Shy and :Shamefullyembarrased all at once.



KatieandOliver said:


> I has a go:
> My first dog was a beautiful cavalier called Maxidog
> I am in my thirties
> I love bread
> ...


I guess the 3 lies are:

You are in your thirties
Can't be in the same room as baked beans 
and the Texas one.


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

Hanwombat said:


> Few more facts about me.. with ONE lie
> 
> I had an operation when I was little for a large hernia.. in not the best of places
> 
> ...


I think this is the lie

Once at school I fell over whilst in sewing class and when I got up there was a sewing needle sticking out of my index finger


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

Animallover26 said:


> Aww I'm all :Joyful :Shy and :Shamefullyembarrased all at once.
> 
> I guess the 3 lies are:
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm not in my thirties yet, but I can't be in the same room as baked beans, and unfortunately the Texas one is true.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

KatieandOliver said:


> I think this is the lie
> 
> Once at school I fell over whilst in sewing class and when I got up there was a sewing needle sticking out of my index finger


That is true  I was about 8 and I was going to show my teacher my work and his bloody kid had his legs stuck out and I tripped over them. Got to hospital for xrays and luckily the needle had missed my nerves, veins and bone.. so they just pulled it out ! It was really stuck in there  I never knew skin on your fingers could stretch so much


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Hanwombat said:


> Few more facts about me.. with ONE lie
> 
> I had an operation when I was little for a large hernia.. in not the best of places
> 
> ...


You could have put a truth one . I am accident prone 

The last one is the lie ?


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

KatieandOliver said:


> Yeah, I'm not in my thirties yet, but I can't be in the same room as baked beans, and unfortunately the Texas one is true.


 I did think you might under 30 but wasn't sure. 
Did you have a good time in Texas?


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

kimthecat said:


> You cols have put a truth one . I am accident prone
> 
> The last one is the lie ?


Haha

YES the last one is a lie  That actually happened to my sister


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

KatieandOliver said:


> Yeah, I'm not in my thirties yet, but I can't be in the same room as baked beans, and unfortunately the Texas one is true.


 Yey! I got one right! 
OK, is you love bread a lie?


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

Hanwombat said:


> That is true  I was about 8 and I was going to show my teacher my work and his bloody kid had his legs stuck out and I tripped over them. Got to hospital for xrays and luckily the needle had missed my nerves, veins and bone.. so they just pulled it out ! It was really stuck in there  I never knew skin on your fingers could stretch so much


How horrific! You poor thing.



kimthecat said:


> I did think you might under 30 but wasn't sure.
> Did you have a good time in Texas?


I never left the airport, but was in the airport for 3 days. It is a very nice airport, and I visited all the terminals!



Animallover26 said:


> Yey! I got one right!
> OK, is you love bread a lie?


Nope, I do love bread  Especially white, crusty bread, nom nom nom.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I shall try this as your three lies @KatieandOliver

I am in my thirties
I love Richard Osman
My favourite holiday was a school trip to Russia


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

Animallover26 said:


> I shall try this as your three lies @KatieandOliver
> 
> I am in my thirties
> I love Richard Osman
> My favourite holiday was a school trip to Russia


Yay!  You have got 2 out of 3 and I think somebody got the other one earlier:

I am not in my thirties yet
My favourite holiday wasn't a school trip to Russia - I have never been
And I have recently learned to ride a bike


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Sherlock Animallover26 and her sidekick got it! 

p.s. Thank you @Nettles this is a fantastic thread, really fun.


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

I thought this thread was interesting and fun already...I come home from work and it's taken a lovely twist!

Ok, here goes:

I have a purple old style shopper bike (complete with basket) that I cycle everywhere. 

I'm learning to pole dance. 

I love tomatoes. 

My favourite animals are dolphins and snow leopards.

One of those is a lie


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Taken me ages to think of much as I'm pretty boring at the best of times.


1. Lived in West Berlin for three years.
2. Went to Buckingham Paalace and watched Harry Secombe being knighted.
3. Can recognise most of British birds by their song.
4. My dad was a spy
5. Absolutely detest milk.
6. Can only sleep well if there is a bit of noise so have the radio on very low all night.
7. Have one tattoo


One is a lie


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

Siskin said:


> Taken me ages to think of much as I'm pretty boring at the best of times.
> 
> 1. Lived in West Berlin for three years.
> 2. Went to Buckingham Paalace and watched Harry Secombe being knighted.
> ...


Number 3?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Kimmikins said:


> I thought this thread was interesting and fun already...I come home from work and it's taken a lovely twist!
> 
> Ok, here goes:
> 
> ...


I'm guessing the lie is: I love tomatoes.



Siskin said:


> Taken me ages to think of much as I'm pretty boring at the best of times.
> 
> 1. Lived in West Berlin for three years.
> 2. Went to Buckingham Paalace and watched Harry Secombe being knighted.
> ...


Is the lie: number 6?


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Kimmikins said:


> I thought this thread was interesting and fun already...I come home from work and it's taken a lovely twist!
> 
> Ok, here goes:
> 
> ...


Tomatoes is the lie?


Siskin said:


> Taken me ages to think of much as I'm pretty boring at the best of times.
> 
> 1. Lived in West Berlin for three years.
> 2. Went to Buckingham Paalace and watched Harry Secombe being knighted.
> ...


Please let number 4 be true, please let number 4 be true 
I think number 6 is the lie?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Kimmikins said:


> Number 3?


Nope



Animallover26 said:


> I'm guessing the lie is: I love tomatoes.
> 
> Is the lie: number 6?


Nope


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Nettles said:


> Tomatoes is the lie?
> 
> Please let number 4 be true, please let number 4 be true
> I think number 6 is the lie?


Nope


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Siskin said:


> Nope


Aaah! Buckingham palace and Harry Secombe is the lie?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Nettles said:


> Aaah! Buckingham palace and Harry Secombe is the lie?


Nope


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

Kimmikins said:


> Number 3?





Animallover26 said:


> I'm guessing the lie is: I love tomatoes.
> 
> Is the lie: number 6?





Nettles said:


> Tomatoes is the lie?
> 
> Please let number 4 be true, please let number 4 be true
> I think number 6 is the lie?


Damn, I'm so predictable! I hate them!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Siskin said:


> Taken me ages to think of much as I'm pretty boring at the best of times.
> 
> 1. Lived in West Berlin for three years.
> 2. Went to Buckingham Paalace and watched Harry Secombe being knighted.
> ...


Number 5 wrong?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Animallover26 said:


> Number 5 wrong?


Sorry, it's a no again.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Kimmikins said:


> Damn, I'm so predictable! I hate them!


I'm with ya on that! They look delicious, and I keep trying them hoping they'll taste different than the last time.. but nope :Vomit


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Siskin said:


> Nope


Oh no  Please dont ruin it and tell me your dad wasn't a spy :Arghh


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Nettles said:


> Ok.. Some more facts about me and a LIE
> 
> 1. I once vomited because a female customer had hairy armpits.
> 2. I lied about my age to get my tongue pierced at 14.
> ...


Nobody has guessed my lie yet! RPH guessed 4 but it was a truth.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Nettles said:


> Oh no  Please dont ruin it and tell me your dad wasn't a spy :Arghh


He was a spy, well sort of of. He was head of a group that developed stuff for spies and sometimes he went out to see if things worked and to check that the target had been found. A sort of Q rather then a Bond. Other then that's my lips are sealed.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Nettles said:


> Nobody has guessed my lie yet! RPH guessed 4 but it was a truth.


I'm dying to say No 1, but I'll go for No 2


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Nettles said:


> Ok.. Some more facts about me and a LIE
> 
> 1. I once vomited because a female customer had hairy armpits.
> 2. I lied about my age to get my tongue pierced at 14.
> ...


Number 1?



Siskin said:


> Taken me ages to think of much as I'm pretty boring at the best of times.
> 
> 1. Lived in West Berlin for three years.
> 2. Went to Buckingham Paalace and watched Harry Secombe being knighted.
> ...


Number 6?


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Siskin said:


> I'm dying to say No 1, but I'll go for No 2


Yep number 2 is the lie. I don't have my tongue pierced 


Animallover26 said:


> Number 1?


Embarrassingly, number 1 is true lol :Sorry:Bag


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Animallover26 said:


> Number 1?
> 
> Number 6?


Nope, number 6 is true. I do need the radio muttering away, usually on radio four which is chat most of the night, drives oh up the wall when he comes too during the shipping forecast. 
Love being in our static as we are very close to the sea and have the sound of the waves on the shore serenading me all night.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Siskin said:


> He was a spy, well sort of of. He was head of a group that developed stuff for spies and sometimes he went out to see if things worked and to check that the target had been found. A sort of Q rather then a Bond. Other then that's my lips are sealed.


Yayyyy! You've made my evening now, I'm so glad that was true 
What an amazing job!! :Woot


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

But you still haven't got my lie


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Siskin said:


> Nope, number 6 is true. I do need the radio muttering away, usually on radio four which is chat most of the night, drives oh up the wall when he comes too during the shipping forecast.
> Love being in our static as we are very close to the sea and have the sound of the waves on the shore serenading me all night.


I think that only leaves 1 & 7. Hmmm... I'm gonna guess 7 is the lie?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Nettles said:


> I think that only leaves 1 & 7. Hmmm... I'm gonna guess 7 is the lie?


And I'll say 1 ...... one of us has to be right :Woot


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Nettles said:


> I think that only leaves 1 & 7. Hmmm... I'm gonna guess 7 is the lie?





Animallover26 said:


> And I'll say 1 ...... one of us has to be right :Woot


Nettles got it!

My skin is as it started 65 years ago apart from a few scars and moles. No tattoos for me, never wanted one.

I went to Buckingham Palace when my dad was given a gong and Harry Secombe was knighted during that time. It was a wonderful day as it was before people could visit BP, so we were going to see something few people got the chance to do. I remember walking up a flight of stairs which had Guardsmen at regular intervals. On the walls were enormous paintings which, when I looked closer, were Van ***** and the like.:Wideyed

Afterwards we were able to hang around in the inner courtyard for a while whilst photos were taken and we ended up chatting to Harry and his wife, lovely man with an infectious laugh. Harry and my dad spent time admiring each other's gongs.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Siskin said:


> Nettles got it!
> 
> My skin is as it started 65 years ago apart from a few scars and moles. No tattoos for me, never wanted one.
> 
> ...


What a wonderful experience @Siskin. I've never seen BP before, but would love to someday. Never even been to London and only been to England twice!!
Had a little chuckle at Harry and your dad admiring each other's gongs. I hope it was done in private


----------

